

Robin Labs launches Less.Mail – an ai-powered email voice assistant - lamonda
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/27/robin-labs-launches-less-mail-an-a-i-based-assistant-that-responds-to-emails-for-you/

======
ilyaeck
Here is the original HN post :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8514168](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8514168)

